# Nicknames for Aurora?



## MariposaTam

Hey there! Finally gathered up the time to put my thoughts together to post in the names section- you guys are great! 

So my partner and I are currently Waiting To Try, and won't be trying until 2015. That being said, we are fairly set with future baby names and have at least a boy name and girl name picked out. We are wanting to name our girl (if we are fortunate enough to have one) Aurora, after my grandmother's middle name. 

My trouble is basically that a lot of people struggle saying the name, even my OH does sometimes! I love the name in Spanish, but honestly the double R when the name is spoken in English sounds kind of like someone is growling.

I have always envisioned nicknaming our little one, I just don't really know any nicknames for Aurora other than Rori. So now after that long background (sorry! :blush:) comes the question, does anyone know any nicknames for this name? Can anyone think of something cute? All suggestions welcome :D


----------



## MommyGrim

What about Auri? It's a bit out there but I think it's kinda cute.


----------



## MariposaTam

I like it :) I'd thought of Aura but then that's a little odd. Lol, Auri is like Orie, for Oreo. Love it actually :D thanks for your help!!


----------



## MommyGrim

Haha no problem!


----------



## MacyClara

Ari 
Auria/Aria
Ora 
Ori 
Zora
Rora


----------



## discoclare

Rory


----------



## Amygdala

I was going to say Aura, don't think that's odd at all!


----------



## Bubsta

discoclare said:


> Rory

:thumbup:


----------



## Kkb111211

DH has a friend who's daughter's name is Aurora. They call her Auri. :)


----------



## laceyinthesky

Roe? You can call her Roe Roe when she's little.


----------



## MariposaTam

That's so cute!! I just love Roe! :D and Auri as well as variations of it like Ori. Ora is very cute too :) I'd previously considered Rora and Rori/Rory but they leave me in the same boat with the double R sound. 

Thanks a million everyone, I had actually gone as far as reconsidering the name if I couldn't find a nickname that I liked, but you guys have made me feel much better about it now :thumbup: now I can only hope I get to use the name soon ;)


----------



## Mom2Hope

My step daughter is named Aurora...when she was born her brother was just over 2 and had speech trouble...could not say Aurora for the life of him...so he would call her Arera...after awhile everyone dropped the A and called her Rera...now she prefers going by rera because her friends at school can pronounce it easier...


----------



## JJKCB

Mom2Hope said:


> My step daughter is named Aurora...when she was born her brother was just over 2 and had speech trouble...could not say Aurora for the life of him...so he would call her Arera...after awhile everyone dropped the A and called her Rera...now she prefers going by rera because her friends at school can pronounce it easier...

that's the exact way i got my nickname too :)


----------



## MariposaTam

That is so cute :) I love how kids say my full name, when they dare try. Usually my R's become N's ;) 

Would Rera be reh-rah? Or rare-uh?


----------



## Mom2Hope

the first one...reh-rah


----------



## CloverMouse

I'd go with Rory, its cute


----------



## hakunamatata

Rory (as a few others mentioned) :thumbup:


----------



## MamaPerez

Aura
Auri
Rora

My friend's daughter is AuraLorae and Aura doesn't sound odd when I hear it, but I also don't know what they call her for short. /:


----------



## MariposaTam

Aura was one that kept popping in my head but the more I repeated it, it began to sound a little odd. I say it again now though, and it seems just fine. Maybe I was just over thinking it! AuraLorae is so cute!


----------



## briarrose03

My name’s Aurora and I go but Rory, Rora, Rah Rah or Ray Ray. I have gone by AJ before because my middle name is Jennifer. I even have a friend who calls me Aurora Borealis. 

I think Briar or Briar Rose is cute too. Or Dawn because Aurora is the Latin name for Dawn, and she was the Roman goddess of the dawn.

I’ve seen a few people recommend Sunny because in the Sleeping Beauty movie they say that she filled their life with sunshine. I like that one but I can’t use it because my dad’s name is Sonny.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know you said apart from Rori but I think most would be inclined to automatically go to Rori/Rory which I think is SOOO cute for a baby girl.

Other than that I think Auri/Aury is a good fit as well as Orla


----------



## love.peace

I would nn her Aura ❤


----------

